# Shadowing on sublimation shirts



## clkveton (Jul 26, 2016)

I just started printing t-shirts. The first several seemed to go fine. However, I started a run of white t-shirts with black ink. When I pre-pressed a t-shirt, I noticed a shadow of the print from the prior t-shirt that was printed. I'm guessing the ink bled onto the upper platen. How can i resolve this?

thank you for your time!


----------



## FOREVERCS (Apr 24, 2017)

You could use a parchment paper as a protection when pre-pressign the shirt.
Also you could use another parchment in between transfer paper and upper platen, to prevent the dye from bleeding into your upper platen.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

You don't need to purchase parchment paper. You can buy cheap butch paper or "newspaper" paper. The newspaper paper cost me $25 for a 44"x 300' roll. If you are using a small heat press then you can use cheap copy paper. You should always use some type of protective paper to keep the dye off the top platen of the heat press. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

